# Mourning Kodiak - Our Beloved Golden Retriever



## Qontry (Feb 5, 2013)

I just introduced myself as a newcomer with a little comment about the loss of our beloved Kodiak, and then I saw this section which appears more appropriate. Our Kodiak (04/04/2001 - 01/22/2013) was such an important part of our family.

I'm hopeful that my wife will consider bringing a new Golden into our home soon, but right now she remains gripped in despair. I did invest time in preparing a memorial website for Kodi ... and found the effort cathartic. Anyone interested in viewing Kodiak's site is encouraged to do so by clicking on his picture ...


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

aww, beautiful goldie. I've got an 11 and an 8 year old pair of girls.


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

What a great tribute video. So good to see just some of the happy memories you have and hopefully they will be a source of comfort to ease the pain of parting. Kodiak was obviously a greatly loved member of the family.


----------



## thorex (Sep 19, 2012)

:crying::crying: that is beautiful, RIP darling Kodiak, one day you will all be together again.


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

what a lovely tribute to Kodiak,looking at old photo`s of Sophie this week,she passed last November,most of my photos are old pre digital ones so can`t get them up on the net
RIP Kodiak,the pic in the snow brings back memories of Sophie..


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

jonb said:


> what a lovely tribute to Kodiak,looking at old photo`s of Sophie this week,she passed last November,most of my photos are old pre digital ones so can`t get them up on the net
> RIP Kodiak,the pic in the snow brings back memories of Sophie..


have you got a scanner? You can scan old photos, I've done it with me as a baby ones.


----------



## Samovila (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm really sorry about Kodiak. Making a memorial website is such a lovely way to honour your gorgeous dog.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Kodiak. So Beautiful Boy.
It's so Heart breaking when they leave us.
I too hope your wife will let you have any other little one to share your home.
she just needs time to grieve and come to terms with his passing.
Sounds like one Day in the future a puppy will have a Loving and Happy Home with you.

Like you when I lost our British cream Boy at the age of 3. I wrote a story about him and it helped me. 
I also adopted Archie who is a Lilac British and he has made our house into a home again.

R.I.P Kodiak and Have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

So so touching - sad but happy too.

Rest in peace Kodiak I am sure you will never be forgotten.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

A wonderful tribute.

what a beautiful puppy Kodiak was - and so clearly a member of the family.

I love the final photo of him too.

RIP faithful friend and family member. X


----------

